# Suggestions for bloat in African Dwarf Frog



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently added a couple African Dwarf Frogs to my 29 gal community tank and it looks like one has come down with a bad case of bloat. I did a little searching on the internet and the prognosis doesn't look so good. As best I can find, it is usually either caused by a bacterial infection (highly contagious to other frogs, not sure about fish) or something like kidney failure that leads to edema and swelling.

I only have this one tank, no good option for quarantine, and am not sure there's much I can do to help. I'm posting here in hopes that someone has a recommendation. I'm nervous about putting antibiotics or salt in the main tank due to my other fish. And I don't have any spare equipment to set up a quarantine tank with filtration. Any thoughts?

My tank is 29 gallon standard dimensions and currently has 2 dwarf gouramis, 6 gold barbs, and 6 julii corydoras catfish. I know I'm probably pushing the stock limit, but I change the water frequently enough to keep the nitrates below about 30 ppm.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Never been through that, sorry, don't have any advice for you (or the frog!).


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the support Jarred. I'm starting to think the day I bought these two that the lady at the LFS just handled them too roughly. She tried to net them and a few looked like they got pinned between the net frame and the gravel. I had one not make it through the night, but got a replacement the next morning (24 hour guarantee with a water check). I had them just under two weeks when I noticed this swelling in one (about 4 days ago). Everything else in my tank seems just fine including the replacement frog I got the second day.

I guess for now, I'm just going to keep a close eye on her. If she lives a few more days, at least it seems unlikely to be a bacterial infection from what I've read.


----------

